# Sources for way covers



## LEEQ (May 18, 2013)

I am looking for ideas and sources for flexible covers to keep chips out of ways. I have seen flat sheets and fanfold arrangements on mill drills and am considering outfitting my Bridgeport with these. It seems like a smart thing to do, a first line of defense. Anybody know of good sources?


----------



## davidh (May 18, 2013)

my former Bridgeport had leather cowhide in front and behind the table.  it got well oiled over the years but that just made it more flexible.  it was about belt thickness. .  try tandy leather as a supplier


----------



## pineyfolks (May 18, 2013)

_We just had a thread in Jet, Enco and Rong-fu section You might want to check it out._


----------



## kd4gij (May 18, 2013)

Look here

http://www.mcmaster.com/#way-cover-bellows/=mt340r


----------



## Dr.Fiero (May 18, 2013)

I grabbed a chunk of pond liner from Home Depot! 
About 4ft wide, so whatever the minimum length they'll sell you should do you for about 10 machines.  
Just cut it to the shape I needed, then attached one end under a small strip of aluminum.

Think it was about $5 or $8.


----------



## LEEQ (May 19, 2013)

Dr.Fiero said:


> I grabbed a chunk of pond liner from Home Depot!
> About 4ft wide, so whatever the minimum length they'll sell you should do you for about 10 machines.
> Just cut it to the shape I needed, then attached one end under a small strip of aluminum.
> 
> Think it was about $5 or $8.


I believe that is the same product as epdm roofing material, another possible source.

- - - Updated - - -



pineyfolks said:


> _We just had a thread in Jet, Enco and Rong-fu section You might want to check it out._



chip cover for screw behind RF30 table


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 19, 2013)

Here's a set from Enco - http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=949913&PMAKA=209-9012

-Ron


----------



## LEEQ (May 19, 2013)

ScrapMetal said:


> Here's a set from Enco - http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INLMKD&PMPXNO=949913&PMAKA=209-9012
> 
> -Ron


That's about exactly what I had in mind for somewhat reasonable $.


----------



## Tug (May 20, 2013)

I bought some 1/8" thick rubber and used some scrap thin gauge sheet metal to rebuild the ones for my mill.  Cheap, easy, and effective.


----------

